# last minutes? NYU? Bueller?



## E.B. (Nov 29, 2010)

I feel like this community has dropped off the planet after the re-organization. Very hard to find specific info now...

Long-time lurker, first time poster.

Going balls out for NYU, talked to Susan Carnival too many times in the past weeks...

Still working on scripts.

Let's hear it for last minutes.


----------



## mfilms (Dec 1, 2010)

the reorganization SUCKS...  this forum used to be so much fun to check into every once in a while


----------



## E.B. (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey, a reply...I'm famous!

Anyone want to comment on the deadline extensions for both NYU and Columbia...pretty crazy?

Should I make a new thread?


----------

